# Walgreens Disney villains collection



## allthingsglam (Oct 18, 2015)

My Walgreens villians haul  This is the first Walgreens exclusive where I wanted to buy everything I loveeeeeee this collection so much the packaging and the products  Going back for more this is what I have got so far


----------

